# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  Promueven sistema inalámbrico de riego en vitivinicultura

## Bruno Cillóniz

Innovación tecnológica  _Permite reducción de gastos administrativos e incrementa la eficiencia en el uso del agua. En Chile se ha utilizado en la industria vitivinícola y en México, en la maicera. Quieren implementarlo en grandes proyectos de irrigación._   *Por:* Guillermo Westreicher H  *Lima, 29 Noviembre (Agraria.pe)* La empresa Ramos Partners INC busca ingresar al mercado peruano una tecnología de riego controlado de forma inalámbrica, señaló Víctor Ramos, gerente general de la empresa de origen estadounidense.  
Informó que la semana pasada presentaron una cotización para una solución de monitoreo completo al Centro de Innovación Tecnológica Vitivinícola (CITEVID) que pertenece al Viceministerio de la Micro y Pequeña Empresa (Mype) e Industria del Ministerio de la Producción (PRODUCE). Además, esperan ofrecer la solución hídrica a tres proyectos de irrigación: Olmos (41 mil Has) Majes Siguas II (38,5 mil Has) y Puyango-Tumbes (15,3 mil Has).  
Los sistemas inalámbricos de riego permiten realizar pronósticos meteorológicos; monitoreo de humedad del suelo y microclimas; y control de riego, de tanques, de represas, de cámaras y de alarmas personalizadas, que envían notificaciones a través de llamadas de voz, mensajes de texto o correo electrónico. 
Su practicidad reduce costos de producción y mano de obra, detecta enfermedades a tiempo, permite planificar de forma adecuada los recursos, mejora la calidad de cultivos e incrementa los ingresos y la rentabilidad, destacó el gerente.   *Para uvas*  
Según informó Ramos, la irrigación inalámbrica se usa en EEUU, especialmente en la industria vitivinícola.  
Señaló que la empresa Obsidian Ridge Vineyards apostó por la tecnología en 100 acres de uvas en Lake County (California) lo que implicó la instalación de una estación base, 9 nodos inalámbricos y un control de bomba.   
La inversión fue US$ 16 mil con un costo mensual de US$ 184 y el período de recuperación fue 9 meses. Se registró un ahorro anual de 74% en gastos administrativos de mano de obra (de US$ 18 mil a $ 4,8 mil) 19% en consumo de energía (de $ 8 mil a $ 6,5 mil) y US$ 10 mil en compra y uso de pesticidas. Asimismo, la eficiencia en el uso de agua se incrementó en 15%, remarcó.  
Por último, observó que en América Latina este sistema ha sido utilizado en Chile para cultivos de vid y, en México, en la producción de maíz, a través de estaciones climatológicas con la idea de crear modelos predictivos de plagas.Temas similares: Artículo: Promueven mejora del sistema agroforestal en microcuenca de Loreto Asesoria e instalacion del sistema de riego por goteo uva de mesa Pobladores cañetanos de Chilca aprenden a implementar sistema de riego por goteo Sistema de riego tecnificado Sistema de Riego Familia Paisig (Cajamarca)

----------


## jjbaraybar

Seria interesante indagar si es que Ramos Partners Inc. cuenta con una herramienta de retorno de inversion (ROI) ya sea a traves de Excel o algo parecido y llevarla a la realidad nuestra. El análisis de retorno de inversion que se menciona de 9 meses y el 74% de ahorro en gastos administrativos de mano de obra tengo entendido solo seria factible para EEUU, ya que el costo de mano de obra en Peru es mucho menor.  
La Agricultura de Precision (Precision Agriculture - PA) es un campo que tiene que empezar a despegar en Peru. Argentina, Chile, Brazil y Colombia nos llevan mucha ventaja en este campo. Y esto se debe a que las universidades y centros de investigación en cada uno de estos paises participan diariamente en charlas, seminarios, experimentos, implementación en vivo con el agricultor. Hay una relación estrecha entre universidades y centros de investigacion <---> empresas privadas <-----> agricultor final.  
Gracias por compartir el articulo

----------


## GLIVIA

El tema de monitoreo y automatización del riego esta muy implementado en la costa del Perú, muchas empresas utilizan unidades remotas para apertura y cierre de valvulas, retrolavados de filtros y medicion de caudales; fertilizacion proporcional en base a volumen de solucion para evitar precipitaciones de elementos y monitoreo de la tensión en el suelo para definir la lamina de riego a reponer.
En todas las empresas que implementan la automatizacion del riego y la fertilizacion se ha determinado un ahorro significativo de jornales desde el primer año, pudiendo, en muchos casos, pagar la inversion el mismo año de instalacion, se precisa la aplicacion de fertilizantes, aumenta la eficiencia en la produccion y permite analizar la trazabilidad de forma inmediata, para ello es importante que el sistema de riego sea manejado por un ingeniero o un buen tecnico.

----------

